# Bonusprogramm erstellen



## Ralph Mohler (13. Dez 2013)

Hallo Community !

Mein Name ist Ralph und ich habe eine Idee die ich nicht Lösen kann, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.

*Es geht um fogendes:*

Mein Vorhaben ist es für meine Webseitenbesucher ein Bonusprogramm zu erstellen bei dem, er ein Angebot bekommt für das durchführen für Aktionen.
Genau gesagt, ich möchte dem Nutzer einen Download anbieten, sobald er sich bei 2,3 od. 4 externen Links Registriert hat. Auf den Punkt, es geht um ein Browsergame Portal bei dem ein Besucher ein kostenpflichtiges Spiel geschenkt bekommt sobald er sich bei mehreren Spielen angemeldet hat.

Meine Frage dazu ist, wie schaffe ich es zu wissen ob sich ein Besucher bei einem Spiel registriert hat das außerhalb meiner Webseite ist, also von einem zuvor gesetztem Link zu einem Browsergame.

Ich betreibe dieses Portl jetzt schon seit einem Jahr und möchte die Benutzer nicht dazu verleiten sich bei vielen Spielen anzumelden um einen Nutzen für mich herauszu holen, sondern möchte im einfach eine Freude machen und sagen wir bei 3 Neuregistrierungen, erhält er ein Spiel gratis, das es auf keinem anderem GamingPortal gibt.

Fällt Euch da was ein, so eine Art Cookie oder Script das ich auf den jeweiligen Browsergame LogIn's abfragen kann, am besten wäre wenn ich weiß ob ein Spieler seine Daten auf einer fremden Seite eingetragen hat mit einer Art Log-Datei.

Danke, jetzt schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## fischefr (29. Dez 2013)

Wenn du nicht Herr über die Spiele außerhalb deiner Website bist oder diese Seite mit dir kooperiert, schaffst du das gar nicht. Das wäre aus Sicht des Datenschutzes sehr bedenklich.

Stell dir vor, der Nächste, der hier kommt varriert deine Anforderung folgendermaßen:
Ich betreibe eine illegale Seite und möchte wissen, ob der Besucher Onlinebanking bei der Bank xy macht.
Diese Info möchtest du als Nutzer nicht jeder fremden Seite zukommen lassen.


----------

